# Professor Snape



## OneFineAcre (Jan 14, 2016)

So sad about Alan Rickman passing away
We have watched all of the Harry Potter movies multiple times and he was great. Particularly if you read the books you would know how spot on he had the character
Right after David Bowie passing
When I was in college we listened to Youmg American, Changes, and Ziggy Stardust over and over 
Both 69 years old
So sad


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm also sad. Those two were very important and with live in history. Also the news is reporting that my favorite singer might be going super soon.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 15, 2016)

who is this Harry Potter person ?


----------



## animalmom (Jan 15, 2016)

Shhhhhhhh, @greybeard, I don't know either but to actually admit that would be showing our advanced age.


----------

